# Funny comments from Amazon



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Friday

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001250201


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha great share these were much funnier than expected!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not sure which was my favorite there were so many good ones!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Yes - British bananas bend the wrong way too!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The comments on the Steering Wheel Tray page were hilarious. We printed them out and passed them around the office. Thanks for the best Friday we've had in a long time!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The horse mask comment on how it doesn't fit on a horse and isn't breathable for them got an out loud chuckle from me. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite for the Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable: "Just holding the packaging it comes in, I can see distant galaxies and, though you may not believe it, hear what the aliens there are thinking."


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

_As for milk:

"Do you have any idea where this stuff comes from? It's excreted by squeezing the wobbly thingie on the UNDERSIDE OF A COW! That's hardly made clear anywhere on the label."

Oh my gosh, now what am I going to drink as it was my go to drink!!!
HAHAHAHA!
_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Those were hilarious! I think this one's my favorite: "_It is day 87 and the horses have accepted me as one of their own. I have grown to understand and respect their gentle ways."_
Amazon.com: ByronicHero's review of Accoutrements Horse Head [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51NhtW9exnL

I like those kinds of reviews, a little smartass, but not mean and nasty.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that, I will have to read the reviews more often now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The one about the horses accepting me as one of their own made me laugh. Also the one about not having to wear pants anymore.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My favorite is about the uranium ore.

"I purchased this product 4.47 Billion Years ago and when I opened it today, it was half empty."


----------

